# Ever been forced into a shelter?



## NapalmBreath (May 19, 2018)

I’ve heard a few stories over the years about people being given the ultimatum (by the cops) of go to a shelter or go to jail.

The only time it happened to me was about 5 years ago in San Louis Obispo on Christmas Eve. We were sleeping under an awning of a closed construction outfit and were awakened by the good old sound of radios followed by flashlights. After running our names and all that jazz they told us we were trespassing and they could either haul us in or take us to an emergency shelter that was open due to the unusually cold weather. Obviously we opted for the shelter and it ended up being way better than we had imagined. The shelter broke both the “no dogs” policy and let my unwed parter and I sleep in an unused office room, whereas male and females are usually split up into separate sleeping quarters. To top it all off one of the guys who worked there gave us a ride back to our friends van a block away from where the cops picked us up and kicked us down some bubble hash.

I wouldn’t call it a Christmas miracle but it beat the hell outta SLO county jail.

Anyone else?


----------



## Littlecrow (May 20, 2018)

dude fucking slo i got arrested there last year on st Patricks for peeing under a bridge the cops there suck they took me down to the station for a warrant i had i cant complain tho i had brass knuckles on the cop who was getting my information took pity on me for being 17 and put them in a green bag they never showed up on my court report did spend about 5 days in the juvie there till i got transferred to the county where i had the warrant


----------



## deleted user (May 21, 2018)

As a kid yeah


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 27, 2018)

Never literally forced. Gotten out of jail a few times in a cold place w/ no gear and used them. I remember one of them tried to make me sit though a church service so I could have diner and I bailed and ended up just roughing it.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (May 31, 2018)

NapalmBreath said:


> I’ve heard a few stories over the years about people being given the ultimatum (by the cops) of go to a shelter or go to jail.
> 
> The only time it happened to me was about 5 years ago in San Louis Obispo on Christmas Eve. We were sleeping under an awning of a closed construction outfit and were awakened by the good old sound of radios followed by flashlights. After running our names and all that jazz they told us we were trespassing and they could either haul us in or take us to an emergency shelter that was open due to the unusually cold weather. Obviously we opted for the shelter and it ended up being way better than we had imagined. The shelter broke both the “no dogs” policy and let my unwed parter and I sleep in an unused office room, whereas male and females are usually split up into separate sleeping quarters. To top it all off one of the guys who worked there gave us a ride back to our friends van a block away from where the cops picked us up and kicked us down some bubble hash.
> 
> ...


was that the one on that side street by the graffiti store right DT? I slept in that sucker while it rained several years ago too if its the same one.


----------

